# Watch: This Record-Setting Modified TT RS is Owned by a 78-Year-Old



## RSS NewsBot (Nov 23, 2017)

There’s a popular refrain among the young that when they turn 80, they’ll live without fear and try all the things they were afraid might ruin their lives like hard drugs. Naturally, this is all a bit optimistic, but at least one UK-based nearly-octogenarian is living that dream. Arthur, a 78-year-old now owns the fastest […] More...
The post Watch: This Record-Setting Modified TT RS is Owned by a 78-Year-Old appeared first on Fourtitude.com.


More...


----------

